# Colditz Castle 1945



## Matzos (Dec 21, 2004)

This recce shot was taken of Colditz Castle on the 10th Apr 1945







You can clearly see people in the court yard


----------



## Zofo (Dec 22, 2004)

Excellent photo - did you see the run of pictures (the BBC featured them)and I'm pretty sure there was a link on the site to them - D Day was heavily featured. I'll see if I can dig them out.


----------



## Matzos (Dec 22, 2004)

The BBC I think got the imagery from Keele Uni. who in turn received the films from us at the RAF Archive(over 60,000 tins of film), Keele was going to put all this information onto the web, the only problem was that their web site crash and has not been up for the pass 6 months.
I was luckly and found a number of films and then scanned them (with the OK from my Boss).
Under the public records act. the RAF Archive had to release all of its imagery that was over 30 years old, (all items before 1974). And as there was over 120,000 tins of film and prints in the archive, it was one hell of a job.
Where the military can throw manpower to a task like this, Keele could not, at one time I had over 30 RAF / WRAF personnel working for me, Keele had 2!.
So in the long run, the general public may never see any of this excellent imagery.


----------



## Zofo (Dec 22, 2004)

Right then! I see what you mean! I should have thought that if you'd been doing this for so long, you would have known about the project!


----------

